# windows server 2003 language change



## McCloud (Jul 28, 2014)

So my Windows Server 2003 is entirely in German. For practical reasons, I wanted to change the language for my account to English, however it prooved to be more problematic than I thought.

I think in newer versions of Win Server, not even a reboot is necessary for the changes to take effect. However in 2003 I was convinced it was required.
I changed the language under Language - Advanced (if my translation is correct) to English, which was already available. All the other location settings stayed the same as they were (German). I rebooted the server, hoping to log into a server in English.. but it's still German.










Am I missing something here ? Could someone (who's done this before) give me instructions on how to change the language (in menus, interfaces, descriptions etc.) ?
Thank you.


----------



## McCloud (Jul 28, 2014)

So in fact, the Regional and language options have nothing to do with the Server language itself!

And according to this link, language packs are not supported in Win Server 2003.. wth ? Is there no way to get a German server into English ?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, to the change the language of the Server 2003 you must reinstall Windows. Newer versions apparently allow changing it though I've never tried.


----------

